# Just saw this on Facebook



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And thought what a lot of common sense is said here.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Have to agree, we should help them if they need it, its down to us they are dwindling in numbers and their homes are being destroyed, we have two foxes that keep coming round, both look a bit scrawny and both us and the neighbours put food down for them.


----------



## Khonsu (May 20, 2009)

There is little evidence to show the numbers of foxes are decreasing or increasing for that matter in the UK, whilst the numbers of urban foxes are on the increase this is thought to be as consequence of the relocation of rural foxes lured into our cities by the huge quantities of food discarded on the streets.

There have been occiasional marked drops in numbers in isolated urban environments but this is generally a temporary affair & relates to disease outbreak.

Personnaly I think feeding urban foxes should be a big fat no, it will only encourage more foxes to live off human scraps rather than out in the fields where they should be & increase the risk of further incidents of babies etc being vunerable to hungry foxes.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And that's your opinion, to which of course you are entitled.

However, if we keep taking away their territories, how are they supposed to survive?


----------



## dbrack (Aug 9, 2013)

foxes are rare? I've heard it all now. Maybe with an increasingly technology driven world people aren't out enough to see them anymore. I'm 16 so enjoy technology as much as the next person, but I've seen 6 foxes (2 vixens, a dog fox and 3 cubs) so far this week so saying they're rare... sorry just isn't true.


----------

